# type of problems fun



## maitaman (Sep 27, 2013)

I noticed this in the tree in my lawn. It surprised me no end. I think it will be fun, and it will show some of the problems taxonomists face
Let's see if anyone can identify it. It is a species from Panama


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2013)

and where are you located?


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 27, 2013)

It is a female catasetum tree.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 27, 2013)

Is it Catasetum maculatum?


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 27, 2013)

I read it wrong. I thought you ment it was the flower of the tree. That just looked very similar to a catasetum.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2013)

Cheyenne, you're more right than you think, I'd say it's a catasetum, female flower, growing on a tree! I have a Jumbo Prime in spike, one of the parents is sanquineum and the female flowers look just like this.


----------



## maitaman (Sep 28, 2013)

It is Ctsm. maculatum fml. This plant produces the flowers "upside down" every second year, apparently. I noted how it looks like cypripedinae if you take out the background.
I'm in Gualaca, Chiriqui, Panama. There are more than ten species on this city lot naturally and I grow more than 200 species I brought from nearby La Fortuns.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 28, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap: Good guess orchidboy!!!

maitaman - too cool! 10 species on a *city* lot!!!


----------

